# Soap Show



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I am doing my first, real soap show!!! It will be at Fredericksburg Oktoberfest, Sept. 30-Oct 2. I'm very excited! I'm going to invest in some nice molds to make this process a little quicker.

I have a few questions. Oktoberfest is a huge event. I have to be there all 3 days, cannot sell out and pack up and leave. The woman that is in charge of organizing this event said that items in the $5 price range sell like hot cakes. It's affordable and easy to carry. I've decided to take 1000 bars. Does this number seem ridiculously high or not high enough?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends on how many people go through. I've never done a big huge show as the fees are too much for me. At the big 4 hour market we do, it's been a good day when I sell 100 bars. With your show being start of Oct., any left over stock will be available for Christmas sales, yet you still have time to make more if needed.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

That's kind of how I'm looking at it. Oh well if I have extra- it isn't going to be wasted if I take too much. I just do not want to run out! That would be really embarrassing and they may never let me come back if that were to happen.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, 

I don't think it's too much at all. October fest is big and back when I did it , it was only 2 days, not three. Tons of folks, make sure you set up your booth in a way that doesn't crowd. That while you are talking to some folks about soap making, others can be looking at your soap. a professional display including backdrop is a must. 

Good luck, you go girl !! I am so jealous  I guess I got Imagine and you get to go to Octoberfest, lol. 

Jana


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Jana! Good advice on the booth. We've drawn up a plan that I think will give people plenty of room to browse and others to chat. I had a local artist draw the cutest logo for me! I'm going to have a few signs made for my back drop and I'm also going to use a couple of curtains on the back as well. As far as Imagine goes, I'm not sure I agree just yet!!! I will let you know after Oktoberfest lol.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't forget little stuff like business cards, samples, packaging if someone buys 10-20 soaps so you have assorted size bags, tissue, etc. Selling it as a luxury product, make sure your packaging says "luxury", not Dollar Store  Also, I find it helps to set up your booth at home before you go. It will speed up your set up and take down time, so get hubby and start "practice" . I am so excited for you. Yeah, you may be right on Imagine, lol.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm working on packaging right now. I can't decide if sacks with my logo printed on them would be worth the extra money or not. What do all of you think?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You can make your own labels to put on plain sacks. I've gotten red checked bags and did that with kraft labels, looks very 'farmish'. At our farmer's market people appreciate that we use paper and honestly don't mind getting simple lunch sacks for small purchases. For larger orders this year I purchased brown kraft paper bags with the handles. I want to stamp some of them with our name & logo.....if I ever get around to getting the stamp made.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Carli I am doing the same thing in my area but have picked one show a month to do with the crowd rangeing from 3000 to 20,000 at the shows. I have been finding all sorts of good ideas to use. My biggest question is how much soap to have on hand? How many bars per 1000 would you guesstimate on? I did go with water proof labels that I bought online and will print with my computer and printer. I hate, hate, hate having the labels run. 

Marla


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

"How much soap to have on hand?" 

That's exactly what I'm struggling with! I'm going to call the woman in charge of the event I'm going to and see if she can help me out with these numbers. I will post her answer on here.

Waterproof labels are a good idea. I will have to compare prices on that type of paper and see if I can afford it.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

The waterproof labels I got are working out great! I love the clean, professional look of the bars.

Thanks,
Marla


----------

